# Look what I adopted <3



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I just adopted these guys from the pets at home section, 2 little girls the owner returned them after 3 days because they upset the cat


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww how gorgoeus are they, have they got names yet?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Aww, adorable


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thankies  They are now called Holly and Ivy. It was a toss up between Jean and Bean or Ice and Snow.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww they are pretty!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww cute!

Nice names too.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm guessing you have them on top of Cody's crate... what does he think of them? 

They are lush... was an awesome cage too


----------



## animalarctica (Dec 7, 2010)

these are TOO cute!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

They look bigger than Gazza!!


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

aww soooo cute


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

:thumbup:.


----------

